# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Вирусы-картинки и вирусы-музыка?

## catmen08

Может, это и не ново, но...
На сайтах обмена картинками стали появляться ссылки для скачивания
вируса с именем вроде pic2.jpg.exe. При открытии появляется точная копия
стандартной "Программы просмотра изображений и факсов" с сией картинкой.
Отличите обычную от завирусованной?
(вирус слева)
Также вирус копирует себя и картинку в папки C:/Windows/system32
и C:/Windows/system. *Все кнопки в оболочке вируса рабочие!*
Производит закачку вирусов, которые "Каспер" называет
*Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.fa* и *Hoax.Win32.IMPass.ao*

Далее.
На сайтах, хм, сомнительного содержания, можно скачать уже не
приевшийся всем кодек, а какбы видео, которое честно показывается,
но через себя, а не Winamp/Aimp/WMP.
За время показа оно извлекает из себя парочку троянов, которые определяются как две модификации знаменитого ЦИХ'а.
Думаю, не надо объяснять, что он вылядит 1:1 к Windows Media Player.

И последнее.
Музыка, проигрывающаяся через трояны.
А тут уже выглядит как ВинАмп.
Может, вир. писателям стало лень, но музыка через него не 
проигрывается.
Устанавливает *Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Gpcode.ac*.

Что же происходит? Скоро нельзя будет ни музыку послушать, 
ни картинки посмотреть?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyMust19

Данная вещь - просто маскировка программы под фотографию. Другое дело когда фото или музыкальный файл использует уязвимость в программе и, тем самым, выполняет деструктивные действия.
Также можно "спрятать" программу в конец файла, после изображения или музыки, но тогда файл будет использован как "контейнер", это совсем не то.

----------


## catmen08

Да... Помнится во времена 95-й виндовс существовал гениальный вирус,
который скачивал "картинки" которые нельзя было просмотреть, переименовывал их в
*.exe и запускал... 
Суровые были времена.

----------


## XiTri

Ну можно и без переименовывания запустить, что тут сурового.
Сурово когда файл вообще не создается.

----------


## olejah

> Что же происходит? Скоро нельзя будет ни музыку послушать, 
> ни картинки посмотреть?


    Ну Вы особо не переживайте, волков бояться - в лес не ходить, вспомнить того же Пенетратора, он и под МР3 маскировался и под картинки, я вот например знаю пару-тройку сайтов, с которых я могу, с гарантией безвредности 90%, скачать интересную мне музыку, а жена у меня если возьмётся за поиск музыки - мне однозначно с её логами на следующий день в Помогите дорога, так что тут важна осторожность.

----------


## Damien

неужели сложно отличить EXE файл по расширению? Хотя я почти не пользуюсь Проводником, но все равно отключаю в нем - "Не отображать расширения..."

Для тех, у кого руки все время пытаются запустить любой скачанный файл, можно использовать такой вариант:
на форуме есть статья о защите от запускания файлов с флешки - Защита от malware. То же самое можно сделать с любой папкой на компьютере.
Допустим, весь мультимедиа контент загружать только в d:\Media\ и настроить политику для этого пути как описано в статье. В этом случае, даже случайный пользователь уже не сможет запустить - pic2.jpg.exe
как бы не пытался.

----------


## catmen08

> Ну Вы особо не переживайте, волков бояться - в лес не ходить, вспомнить того же Пенетратора, он и под МР3 маскировался и под картинки, я вот например знаю пару-тройку сайтов, с которых я могу, с гарантией безвредности 90%, скачать интересную мне музыку, а жена у меня если возьмётся за поиск музыки - мне однозначно с её логами на следующий день в Помогите дорога, так что тут важна осторожность.


Верите, нет - *я* не переживаю. :Wink: 
Я переживаю за тех, кто знает в компьютере "что вот здесь вот к этому ящичку тянутся кнопочки"
За, если грубо, ламеров.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> неужели сложно отличить EXE файл по расширению?


А если отключены расширения, ты задерганный офисный работник, чистишь рабочий стол, видишь pic2.jpg с иконкой картинки, запускаешь = *попадаешь.*

----------


## olejah

> А если отключены расширения, ты задерганный офисный работник, чистишь рабочий стол, видишь pic2.jpg с иконкой картинки, запускаешь = попадаешь.


     Для этого я думаю работникам и разъясняется:

    1.Нельзя скачивать что ни попадя, особенно на работе, особенно всякие картинки и т.д.

    2.Кто мешает ему(работнику), даже если он задёрганный, включить это самое расширение.

   Я думаю все, кто не знал этих элементарных правил, могут  прочитать хотя бы эту тему и сотню таких же и сделать выводы, люди-то уже взрослые, должны понимать, что есть определённые правила безопасности при работе с компьютером.

  И ещё одно - если показ расширений отключён, с какой такой радости pic2 стал .jpg, я бы заподозрил неладное. :Wink:

----------


## catmen08

Вы - заподозрили бы. Я - заподозрил бы. Знающие люди - заподозрили бы.
А люди впервые севшие за комп, наскоро обученные для работы в калькуляторе?
Работник банально может о расширениях знать, но не уметь включить.
Хорошо, если он ходит на вирусинфо и делает выводы.
А если он о нем даже не знает?
Может же такое быть.

----------


## Damien

> А люди впервые севшие за комп, наскоро обученные для работы в калькуляторе?


а зачем таким интернет? Они дожны работать на компе напоминающим калькулятор.
Далее - админам ничего не стоит заблокировать все опасные расширения на прокси раздающем интернет. Или как вариант - заблокировать запуск политиками.
Да, и при четко налаженной работе, административные привилегии обычным пользователям не предоставляются. В этих условиях вирус не причинит особого вреда.

----------


## catmen08

Может быть. И тем не менее, сколько бы мы не дискутировали, вирус все равно размножается.

----------


## olejah

Ну тут не только дискутируют, тут активно людям помогают, просто в другом разделе :Wink:  вот и Вы же наверное подсказываете неопытным пользователям что да как, а то, что вирус размножается - так уже давно, и что мы с Вами можем сделать - убить Интернет? :Smiley:

----------


## catmen08

Ну, как вариант  :Cheesy:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> ылядит 1:1 к Windows Media Player


За это время вышло очень много версий стандартного проигрывателя. Не думаю, что он выбирает вид, соответствующий установленному в системе...

----------


## catmen08

Разные модификации - разные оболочки, я думаю. 
Я с ним вообще не сталкивался, друг изучал в песочнице.

----------


## [email protected]

а вот у меня и нтересная ситуация - вместо любой программы открывается aimp. кто то с таким сталкивался?

----------


## olejah

Можете на всякий случай провериться в разделе Помогите прочитав правила.

----------

